# Wellbutrin/Phosphatidylserine (PS) Interactions?



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

I started taking NueroPS or Phosphatidylserine today for memory/cognitive function. In some ways Wellbutrin could be considered a form of stimulant (it has been abused). One websites possible interactions involved contraindications with Amphetamines and Adrenal agents. 

Could the Phosphatidylserine be augmenting my fairly low 150mg dose of Wellbutrin? I noticed marked alertness, increased thought patterns, mild physical agitation, and a fairly pleasing warm feeling. I'm not sure whether it could truly be called a stimulant interaction, but in some way it seemed so.

I also started Acetyl-L-Carnitine/ALA, but I am fairly confident it was not this that caused these effects. I was actually rather pleased with the effects of Phosphatidylserine, but am cautious to continue based on some kind of possible toxic interaction. After repeated searchs on different search engines I've been unable to turn up any leads.

Help would be greatly appreciated!!

:stu


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I would ask a pharmacist. I'm not sure.

Ritalin is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor. Wellbutrin is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor. Squirrel monkeys will self-inject cocaine and methamphetamine. Squirrel monkeys will self-inject bupropion (Wellbutrin) at the same rate. 

However, experienced human subjects can (in I think 60% of cases?) tell the difference between amphetamine and bupropion. Bupropion has been show to be effective for ADHD, but from what I read it is still not as effective as Ritalin or an amphetamine. Wellbutrin is like a stimulant, and also different. It's a less-fun stimulant. :?


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I'm not taking Buproprin for a stimulating effect, but for smoking and possibly an antidepressant. Today I took the two supps. seperatly about 7 hours apart. Come to find out it was the Acetyl-L-Carnitine/ALA that caused this effect. The Phosphatidylserine may have gave it a little push but it really did nothing on it's own with the Bup. 

The weird stimulating effect from the Buproprin has subsided. But adding these supplements seems to have aseperate not quite the same stimulating effect. I dunno, lol. 

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

I have not had any effects from the welbutrin as far as smoking goes, That may be just me, But I have been on it for I think 5 weeks now, It helped for about 4 hours the first day, But I smoke 1 pack a day like usual, unless I have a bad day, then it might be more. 
I do know a couple of people who got hypnotized, but it did not work for me, The next thing I am going to try seeing as how, therapy and meds dont help is the accupunture, they say it has a 9/10 result on people who have smoked for less than 20 years. So, I figure as soon as I get the money that will be my next adventure.


----------



## EgoLost (Feb 5, 2006)

Not a bad Idea, the acupuncture. Yea, the Wellbutrin isn't really doing it for my smoking. the first 3 days I would get a little dizzy, and nausious, but if you really like to smoke it's easy to over come!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Yea, that is pretty much it, If you want to smoke bad enough, You are going to do. I think it is just that I know it is bad for me so I should stop, But I dont want to. Oh well, I will die form something one day anyway right? Why not cancer?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

EgoLost said:


> I started taking NueroPS or Phosphatidylserine today for memory/cognitive function. In some ways Wellbutrin could be considered a form of stimulant (it has been abused). One websites possible interactions involved contraindications with Amphetamines and Adrenal agents.
> 
> Could the Phosphatidylserine be augmenting my fairly low 150mg dose of Wellbutrin? I noticed marked alertness, increased thought patterns, mild physical agitation, and a fairly pleasing warm feeling. I'm not sure whether it could truly be called a stimulant interaction, but in some way it seemed so.
> 
> ...


Posting this in case anyone reads it one day..

I've noticed this too (the clearer thoughts, concentration etc). I wasn't really getting anything from Wellbutrin until I added Phosphatidylserine & Krill Oil (source of Phosphatidylcholine). Phosphatidylserine supplements also contain some Phosphatidylcholine and a few others. I'm also only on 100mg Wellbutrin, soon as I go up to anything higher I go into overdrive and can't sleep (that is even without Phosphatidylserine). I've found Krill Oil has helped with the motivation, where I basically had no motivation with Wellbutrin (and a small dose of Paxil). Maybe I'm deficient in something.. I dunno.


----------

